# New bowl



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Working on a new bowl. Getting ready to do some sanding. My neighbor drops off a couple of logs for me when he cuts down a tree. I think this is apple.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> Working on a new bowl. Getting ready to do some sanding. My neighbor drops off a couple of logs for me when he cuts down a tree. I think this is apple.
> View attachment 397170
> View attachment 397171
> View attachment 397172


That looks good and would be fun to make.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a good looking piece of wood and I like what it looks like at this point. Now it's time for a good sanding.

Remember to post pictures when it is finished.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Trying something new. I normally use beeswax and friction polish. I am using Warco wipe on poly on this one. So far I like it. Here is a picture with the emblem glued in the mortise and first coat of wipe on poly done on the outside.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Rusty.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I got the finish done. While I was waiting for the poly to dry I made another bowl. It is around 5.5 inches in diameter. I finished this one with friction polish.


----------

